# Can't shoot a beam at my Denon receiver ( AVR3802 )



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

Denon AVR3802. I bought this off Craigslist and of course, didn't get a remote control with it. I can't seem to find anywhere online where I can get one. I've checked on Denon's website, ebay and a general google search and came up empty. 

Where or what do I do to get my hands on one? There are so many controls for sound, etc on the remote that not having it really is a pain to run the receiver trying to set it up, particularly when adjusting speaker volumes, etc.

Anyone have a source for this, or a workaround? I tried a PDA based solution, but wasn't happy with the performance of it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Call (as in phone) the parts department of Denon's U.S. HQ in New Jersey. If they can't help, go to Denon's web site and get a picture of your receiver's remote, and then wait for one to show up on eBay. I found a remote for my Yamaha receiver this way.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Have you tried a Universal programable remote control??? ...I read that Harmony has sme nice ones :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Harmony 880 remote will control almost all the features of your Denon not to mention almost anything else you own. Well worth the money.


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

I was considering the universal remote option, but I was hoping to find one specific to my receiver. However, I was more concerned about a universal remote not being able to give me the specific functions the denon has. I'll check into the Harmony 880. 

Fortunately, it's not super high on my priority list, but I'd like to be able to really tweak the Denon down the road. I gotta get my TV issue fixed first. The Denon is my THEATER system, the reason I bought it was for my TV. I do have to say one thing though, it is certainly much better than my old Sony ( circa 1990 ) ever was.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I second a Harmony. Since I bought one my Denon remote has not seen the light of day. My Harmony 680 controls all functions of my 3805.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I strongly recommend just getting a Harmony as well. I've had a Harmony 676 for a few years now, and it's The One Remote To Rule Them All. :T


Tim
:drive:


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

seems the masses have spoken. I'll have to find a deal on a Harmony remote. 

Anyone suggest a good source?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

redfury said:


> Anyone suggest a good source?


What about ... here  ...:bigsmile:


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

salvasol said:


> What about ... here  ...:bigsmile:


Well, that's convenient, isn't it? :T


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

I haven't bought the remote yet, but I noticed something while looking around.

1. the price of the remote in the link jumped from $75 to $165 for a while, now its back..odd

2. Saw a guy on ebay selling a ton of them for 30 bucks ( supposedly bought as a lot ) with no guarentee they'd work, but that they would power up because he couldn't test all of them....lots of happy reviews.

3. older Harmony remotes for sale for $40. Is there really that much of a difference other than the rechargeable batteries and the color LCD screen?

I'm really pushing to get the 880, but the wife is hard to convince that spending 75 buck on a remote control is a good thing :rant:


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Personally, I'm of the opinion that Harmony/Logitech has yet to build a remote that matches the ergonomics of the 659.


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

KalaniP said:


> Personally, I'm of the opinion that Harmony/Logitech has yet to build a remote that matches the ergonomics of the 676.


Who makes the 676? :dunno:

Ayuh, I suppose I should google before I open my craw....what's the difference between that and the 880? They look quite similar.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

redfury said:


> Who makes the 659? :dunno:
> 
> Ayuh, I suppose I should google before I open my craw....what's the difference between that and the 880? They look quite similar.


EDIT: I originally wrote 676 for some reason... the correct model # I was referring to is the 659. I have no idea how I came up with 676...

The 659 has the best backlight ever made, including an easy-to-locate activation button (with a nub that makes it the easiest button to find on the whole remote). Tactile buttons that can easily be manipulated by feel, no need to look. Fixed mode buttons. The perfect peanut shape with finger indentations on the bottom that make it easy to hold consistently. (It's all about hard buttons and muscle memory for me... I like the idea of an infinitely map-able LCD, but they fall apart as soon as you want to use one without looking, or have to light up a dark room and wince at the bright levels just to change something simple.

The closest they currently have is the 670, which is close, but not _quite_ as good... same backlight, thank goodness... BUT they moved the backlight button, for one thing, and got rid of the nub that made it so easy to locate. The transport keys are no longer as easy to work without looking. Still the best of the lot, though, and the one I'll buy (if they still make it) once my two 659's go, unless I can find a used 676 that's worth buying.

The 880 has some nice features and it looks pretty, but the ergonomics have taken a real hit. Try navigating those flat keys in a dark living room and you'll see what I mean. Get some nice Sanyo Eneloop batteries (two sets, so you can swap in the new ones whenever needed) and you never have to worry about charging... or running out of batteries... again, nor will you need to clutter up the living room / bedroom with a charging base station and power cord (not to mention power consumption from yet another always-plugged-in piece of hardware).


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, I'm not too big on needing to adjust all that much other than volume when I'm using the remote in the room my Denon is in, so backlighting and ergonomics-though always a plus-aren't the end all to what I'm looking for in a remote...

The biggest draw for me is the rechargeable battery and base for the remote. The problem I have is people leaving my remotes all over the place ( in the couch, in another room, just plain walking around with it for some odd reason ). So, having a "dock" for the remote or "home" increases the chances 100 fold that I'll be able to find my remote when I want to use it. Not to mention the threat of broken fingers if it comes up missing :yes:


----------

